

German FITZ 'running bike' - phaet0n
http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2012/08/would-you-ride-a-pedal-less-fliz-running-bike.html

======
phaet0n
This only makes me wish (industrial) "designers" were required to take more
mechanics/biomechanics classes. Or, at the very least, iterate a few times
before deeming their design worthy of public purview.

